# Paphiopedilum elliottianum?



## Ayreon (Aug 18, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paphiopedilum-e...nzen?hash=item3ef7be0fe5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Hmm... does Paph elliottianum really exist?
This sure looks like an adductum to me.


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 18, 2009)

That one is Paph adductum. Paph elliottianum has been considered a synonym to Paph rothschildianum and also as a synonym for Paph adductum when it was discovered in the Philippines. It is probably identical to Paph rothschildianum and there are forms that have yellow or white backgrounds that might have led to such questions as well as importers putting different names on the same species.


----------



## paphjoint (Aug 18, 2009)

Hejsa Ayreon

If you're looking for adductums check this link - 

http://www.orchideen.com/Shop/


check the phillippino import - surprisingly enough they carry a couple of paphs


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 18, 2009)

paphjoint said:


> Hejsa Ayreon
> 
> If you're looking for adductums check this link -
> 
> ...



I agree!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 18, 2009)

It's adductum and wild collected (looks like it) at that! Too much money for a rootless plant.


----------



## tenman (Aug 18, 2009)

paphjoint said:


> Hejsa Ayreon
> 
> If you're looking for adductums check this link -
> 
> ...



Now here's the real question: What on earth are those two flowers pictured on their intro page? I went through their entire listing and they're not shown there, but I'd love to know what they are.


----------



## shaw (May 2, 2010)

Pls refer to the Malesian Orchid Journal Vol 3. (2009) page 15. Brief informations on Paph.rothschildianum var elliottianum . Found in Sabah area outside protected NR. ....... quote by P.Cribb & JJ Woods


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2010)

Item was removed from eBay.


----------



## valenzino (May 3, 2010)

Pah eliottianum exists,and is a variant of Paph rothscildianum,I had the luck to see plant in flower in malaysia.The difference is that the petals angle is sharper so are going directly down like in adductum,also colour can be different but cant say cause also in roth there is a huge variety of colours.Unfortunately few years ago I heard that the area where this variety use to grow,burned down compleately,so difficult to say if other\ plants of this variety still grow in the wild.


----------



## slippertalker (May 3, 2010)

The concept of elliottianum and rothschildianum has been confused from the beginning, including woodcuttings and drawings that seem to be of different species. At this point, only roth is recognized.


----------

